
Buy Low, Sell High: The Worst Financial Advice of All Time - whack
https://outlookzen.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/buy-low-sell-high-the-worst-financial-advice-of-all-time/
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: cherry-picked historical examples show the market can always go lower,
or higher, and you would miss out.

------
dozzie
Oh boy. You have just discovered that predicting future is difficult.

